# Need Assistance, please!



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

So, I just finished rooting my phone...worked great. I've rooted a few phones, so I am "some what" familiar with the process. So, I downloaded Titanium Backup and proceeded to delete some bloatware. Well, I think I deleted something I wasn't supposed to. This is in reference to my contacts...when I click on "contacts", I can get into it and see my contact list just fine. BUT, when I click on any of the contacts, I get:

Sorry!

The application Contacts Storage (process com.motorola.contacts) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again.

The only thing I remember deleting was something to do with Yahoo contacts...was I not supposed to delete that?

Is there any way to fix this beside reloading GB 2.3.6?

Thank you!
Chief


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Chief_Airborne said:


> So, I just finished rooting my phone...worked great. I've rooted a few phones, so I am "some what" familiar with the process. So, I downloaded Titanium Backup and proceeded to delete some bloatware. Well, I think I deleted something I wasn't supposed to. This is in reference to my contacts...when I click on "contacts", I can get into it and see my contact list just fine. BUT, when I click on any of the contacts, I get:
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> ...


Leave all Yahoo stuff. Do not touch the work contacts either

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, kinda figured that out. LOL Any way to fix it?


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Anybody have any suggestions?

Thx,
Chief

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk


----------



## uberbdon (Jul 26, 2011)

Chief_Airborne said:


> Anybody have any suggestions?
> 
> Thx,
> Chief
> ...


Did you actually delete them or did you just freeze them?


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Deleted them. I tried replacing them, but it still doesn't work. Think I might have to reflash my phone.

Thx,
Chief

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk.


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

this might not help you out now but ive gotten intothe habit of deleting nothing and just freezing things i dont want, just incase.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

You can either flash a stock rom or fast boot

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

bryannh said:


> this might not help you out now but ive gotten intothe habit of deleting nothing and just freezing things i dont want, just incase.


Yeah, that's what everybody is telling me. Hind sight is 20/20, I guess.

Thanks!


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

z28nck33 said:


> You can either flash a stock rom or fast boot
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


Think I'll try the fast boot method first.


----------

